# How to clear small trees for grass



## aboswel (Nov 24, 2010)

If you had little sapplings and trees coming up, let's say 1-2" in diameter, how would you rid of these to plant grass? Would it be best to try to bush hog then come back and try to use a box scrape or some other type of attachment/equipment to take the grub out? Or would it be better to use a front end loader to push/pull them out of the ground?

A friend of mine thought it would be best to bush hog it first but now he doesn't know the best way to get the stumps and roots out of the ground to plant grass, any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Aboswel. The best approach far and away is to get a choker cable and pull them out by the roots. Straight up! If you have a front end loader, that is the most convenient, otherwise, just pull them out with the drawbar.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree, pull them up! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have kids? If you do, tell them not to pull up the trees marked with paint. Mark the trees you want to get rid of first. And in a couple of weeks all the trees will be pulled up and you didn't do a thing, besides put alittle paint on some trees.:lmao: I would back into them and lossen them up first and yank those suckers out of the ground. Sure do miss the kids living at home. :lmao:


----------



## aboswel (Nov 24, 2010)

Well I have been told these trees are small (inch or so in diameter) and that there's a lot of them. I do agree and think it would be easiest to pull them up to begin with, maybe with a front end loader with a grapple attachment on the bucket. 

However, this guy has already bush hogged these small trees so the only thing left are tiny stumps all over the place. Is there a more efficient way to get theses up and out of the way instead of pulling them up one by one? Would a box scrape break the roots loose enought and then scrape them out of the way?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It would take a lot of time as they only have 6 teeth on average, and it will get filled up with roots and grass dirt clumps and bring rocks to the surface if you have them, not to mention the risk of puncturing a tire on the stumps via a side wall, but if you adjust your top link so that the back of the box scraper lifts up as far as you can, it would work. Sure!


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have enough tree standing up above ground level you can wrap some chain or cable to it, lace the chain/cable over a tire rim (without the tire) with the tire as close as you can physically get it to the tree so your tied end is standing straight up over the rim. When you pull forward with your truck/tractor/UTV it will roll the stump straight up and out of the ground. Time consuming but its less labor intensive than loosening the roots with a pitchfork to pull em out by the tap root.


----------



## farmergeorge (Aug 13, 2010)

how big an area and what kind of stumps?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Aboswel, this is also a perfect excuse and ultimate chance to weasel a box scraper toy into the fold as well! Got any pictures of the pasture to be?


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

No one suggested det cord?


----------



## aboswel (Nov 24, 2010)

as in detonating cord? sure could make the job fun but idk how well that would work lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How you faring on that anyways?


----------

